# I Like It!!



## Fishbone Jones (30 May 2004)

:tank:

Mike,
Great Job! I'm sure your work will be appreciated by all.


----------



## K. Ash (30 May 2004)

Yep, it looks cool. Good Job! ;D


----------



## Goober (30 May 2004)

The boards run alot faster for me with this interface. I like it. Great job.


----------



## Mike Bobbitt (30 May 2004)

Thanks guys, glad you like it.


----------



## George Wallace (30 May 2004)

I notice that when you click on the persons's name who made the last post in the "Last Post" column you get their profile, which you also get in their "Profile" column and is redundant then.  Shouldn't it go to their last post on that thread?

I miss your "Today's Posts" quick link.

Looking good otherwise.  Even tried out the SpellCheck and it says my initials are wrong, but there is probably a good reason not to add an "ADD" function (Too many possibilities of corrupting it if you did.)  "Ignore" works just fine.


GW


----------



## Mike Bobbitt (30 May 2004)

Yeah, today's posts is gone, but this is a fairly close replacement.

Not sure *exactly* where you're talking about clicking on a person's name, but if you click on the name of the topic instead, that'll take you to their post.

Also, if you use G.W. instead, the spell checker will let it pass. 


Thanks for the feedback, keep it coming.


----------



## George Wallace (30 May 2004)

I also found that you included a similar feature on the "User Info" box with your "Show unread posts since last visit" link.

I'LL GET THE HANG OF IT YET.

G.W.


----------



## Burrows (30 May 2004)

This new setup is great mike, thanks for all of you hard work!
Burrows


----------



## mattoigta (30 May 2004)

Yeah it looks really good. Does this take up less bandwidth/space as the old one, as you were hoping it would?


----------



## Scratch_043 (30 May 2004)

gonna take some getting used to, I can barely tell the difference between the 'post status' icons.

overall improvement, I love the 'posts since last visit' and 'recent replies to your posts' links.

Good job Mike, We all appreciate what you do here.


----------



## Mike Bobbitt (30 May 2004)

Yeah, I'll try to get a new set of post icons in there some time... they all looked the same to me too!


Thanks


----------



## Mike Bobbitt (30 May 2004)

Scarlino, time will tell on the bandwidth issue, but I think this will take up less.

It's definitely going to be easier on system resources (memory, CPU, etc).


----------



## Scratch_043 (30 May 2004)

Just noticed, is there no more 'rate member' function, I don't know, maybe I'm just blind.

I always liked being able to give a 5 rating to someone who contributes positively.


----------



## Mike Bobbitt (30 May 2004)

That's been replaced by the Promote/Demote system. Next to everyone's post, there's a block like this:



> Rating: +0/-0
> [Promote] [Demote]



Now you just click on Promote to give them a good rating, or Demote to give them a bad one.

It's different from the last system, as it shows both positive and negative "votes" (as opposed to just an average). Also, you could only rate someone once in the last system, but now you can rate them multiple times (you have to wait an hour between ratings, to prevent repeat ratings...)


----------



## Scratch_043 (30 May 2004)

Mike, This is what I get in that area:



> Rating: +0/-0
> Online


there is no promote/demote, that is to what I was refering.


----------



## Fishbone Jones (30 May 2004)

Mike,

I'm not showing the [Promote] [Demote] buttons, only the +0/-0


----------



## Mike Bobbitt (30 May 2004)

Yep, you were right... I hadn't (yet) granted that permission to general users... It's now fixed. 

Thanks!

P.S. Only users with 5+ posts can  rate.


----------



## Infanteer (30 May 2004)

Mike,

Is there any way to increase the font size of the quote boxes



> ie: this



It's kinda hard squinting to read the size 8 font.


----------



## Mike Bobbitt (30 May 2004)

I guess the vision standards have dropped for the Infantry huh? 



> How's it looking now?


----------



## Bruce Monkhouse (30 May 2004)

Love the "online" feature.


----------



## Scoobie Newbie (30 May 2004)

I like it so far but I miss the option on the last version that had the most recent topics on the left side.


----------



## Scratch_043 (30 May 2004)

also there is no option to limit posts that are displayed (ie. last 10 days, last 20 days, etc.


----------



## Mike Bobbitt (30 May 2004)

Yeah, that's true... both options aren't here. However the "last x days" option was designed to lighten the load on the server, and that's now less of an issue (so all are displayed by default...)


----------



## rdschultz (30 May 2004)

Nice, I like it.  Looks really good.

One question though, is the RSS feed dead, or did the URL just change?


----------



## Mike Bobbitt (30 May 2004)

Still working on the RSS feed. I didn't know anyone else was using it. 

I'll post when I get that one figured out, but it's broken right now.


----------



## rdschultz (30 May 2004)

Ahh, good stuff.


----------



## gk404 (30 May 2004)

Nicely done Mike! Congratulations!


----------

